# urijah faber



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DUDE....will you stop consistantly puttin out some of the fattest shit i've seen on the forum.....kidding dude another masterpiece...just like mine!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. I liked the colors on this one.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i think thats what makes them so good is the difference in colors that you use....i'm prob gonna pm you some hard to find hendo pics and see what you do..but I'm havin a hard time convincing myself I dont wanna use the diego sig anymore.......:dunno: plus nikko hooked me up with a cool boarder for the avy...tough decisions..lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice...=)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> nice...=)


i like your sig too step its got like very clear pics like live lookin...:thumbsup:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha thanks well credit d3rkk for that cause i cant do that shizzz


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> i think thats what makes them so good is the difference in colors that you use....*i'm prob gonna pm you some hard to find hendo pics and see what you do..but I'm havin a hard time convincing myself I dont wanna use the diego sig anymore*.......:dunno: plus nikko hooked me up with a cool boarder for the avy...tough decisions..lol


 
No your not. You'll wait the 6 weeks and request another one. Composure *DO NOT *accept any PM signatures, all request will be done in the Graphics showroom or you and whoever you create one for will lose your Signature privileges. Thanks guys..

Sorry to be the bad guy but Rules must be followed guys.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> No your not. You'll wait the 6 weeks and request another one. Composure *DO NOT *accept any PM signatures, all request will be done in the Graphics showroom or you and whoever you create one for will lose your Signature privileges. Thanks guys..
> 
> Sorry to be the bad guy but Rules must be followed guys.


I hear ya and respect the rule I've had this sig for a min now but Im still in love with it so, im just kinda thinkin i will be wanting a hendo sig..i shouldnt have wondered out loud....lol...sorry, I wasnt tryin to stir the pot...:thumb02:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Kinda dark Composure. I would lighten it up a little. Also do you love the color gold?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks cool but I liked that blue one you had earlier.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Kinda dark Composure. I would lighten it up a little. Also do you love the color gold?


Yes, I love gold.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Man, I wish I had some free time.

The other day I spent 2 hours on a swank Alvarez piece, only to discard is for some odd reason


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Atta' kid Comp.

I see that darker look you gave the piece really made the blends look smooth. Good job. Also, the pictures on the finished product work well in the positions you used them.

Very nice, and I look forward to seeing the new signature you have tomorrow. :thumb01:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

T.B. said:


> Atta' kid Comp.
> 
> I see that darker look you gave the piece really made the blends look smooth. Good job. Also, the pictures on the finished product work well in the positions you used them.
> 
> Very nice, and I look forward to seeing the new signature you have tomorrow. :thumb01:


I was working on a new one, but gave up on it. No new one for a few more weeks or until I find good Urijah pics.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Man, I wish I had some free time.
> 
> The other day I spent 2 hours on a swank Alvarez piece, only to discard is for some odd reason


I hate that feeling, I haven't thought about making one for a while because of that. And also I don't have membership...


----------

